# Apache Umleitung



## dg87 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Zunächst: Ja ich habe eine Suchmaschine benutzt. In meinem konkreten Fall bin ich wohl zu blöd zu googlen. Ich habe auf meinen Glassfish Server etwas installiert. Parallel dazu gibt es einen Webserver wo Apache drauf läuft. Nun möchte ich auf den Webserver eine Umleitung einbauen dass bei http://test./programm auch das Programm kommt. Ich habe es mir bei anderen Server abgesschaut wo es schon funktioniert.

Leider weiß ich jetzt nicht in welcher Datei ich noch was editieren soll, ich hab bei der http.conf einen ProxyPassMatch Eintrag vorgenommen. Eine htaccess Datei haben die Beispiele die funktionieren auch nicht, in welcher Datei muss ich noch was editieren?

Wäre um Hilfe Dankbar


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du ein bisschen mehr Info geben:
Was genau ist das Problem? 
Versuchst du ein Programm auszuführen, in dem du einfach einen Pfad auf dem Webserver aufrufst? 
Oder ist Programm eine Webresource wie ein PHP-Skript oder ein CGI Skript?
Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung, zeigen die Logfiles von Apache oder Glassfish etwas? 
Blockiert eine Firewall die Umleitung? 
Was genau hast du selbst versucht, und wie sehen die funktionierenden Beispiele aus?
test. ist keine typische URL kannst du einen konkreten Link angeben?


----------



## dg87 (2. Dezember 2014)

Leider nicht da ich in einer Umgebung drinnen bin wo man außerhalb keinen Zugriff hat.
Es ist so, ich habe ein Programm installiert (hat nichts mit PHP jetzt zu tun) und dieses möchte ich über einen Redirect aufrufen können.

Meine Frage konkret ist eigentlich nur welche Dateien bei Apache in Frage kommen. Ich hab ja einen Server wo genau das gleiche funktioniert, ich müsste also nur abgucken im ersten Moment. Nur weiß ich nicht welche Datei außer der http.conf ich anfassen soll?

Beispiele kann ich leider nicht nennen, ist zu spezifisch 
Fehler gibt es nicht direkt, es funktioniert einfach nicht. Ich habe bisher nur den ProxyPassMatch wie bei dem funktionierenden Server angepasst. Ich muss eigl nur wissen welche Dateien noch in Frage kommen.


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Dezember 2014)

Was ist das für ein Programm, bitte sei spezifischer.
Was willst du in den Dateien ändern, wenn du nicht weißt was du ändern musst?


> On Ubuntu and Debian, Apache keeps its main configuration files within the "/etc/apache2" folder


https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...-apache-web-server-on-an-ubuntu-or-debian-vps

Also nochmal, was funktioniert nicht? Du hast einen Applicationserver und einen Webserver. Die funktionieren jeder für sich, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Jetzt willst du eine URL aufrufen, die vom Webserver verarbeitet wird dich aber auf den Applicationserver umleitet, richtig? Die reine Umleitung kannst du über eine Proxy machen.
Hast du dazu mod_proxy geladen? Kannst du deine httpd.conf posten (IP Adressen rausnehmen)
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html#proxypassmatch

Unter welchen Usernamen laufen die Server, bzw. hat der User die Rechte, das Programm auszuführen?
Wie sind die Ports definiert?

Gerade bei solchen Problemen sind die Logfiles extrem wichtig. Oft sind falsche Zugriffsrechte die Ursache für so was und nicht die Konfiguration. Und wenn es die Konfiguration ist, tauchen diese Probleme da trotzdem auf.
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/logs.html#accesslog


----------



## dg87 (2. Dezember 2014)

Zunächst einmal ganz vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Antworten.

Also ich versuche einen D2 Client zu installieren (EMC Documentum). Der User ist superuser an dem sollte es nicht scheitern.
Ich werde mal die Log prüfen und danke dir vorab ganz herzlich. Sollte ich den Fehler finden poste ich es hier.
Auch muss ich checken ob er den ProxyMatch überhaupt lädt (das Modul) auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Und ja:
Es läuft ein Application Server und ein Websever. wenn ich beim Webservier den D2 Client aufrufen möchte, muss er natürlich die URL redirecten. Ich hab das einmal gesehen, dass eine Datei mit regulären Ausdrücken editiert wurde. Die http.conf hab ich agnepasst wie in dem Beispiel (hab ich auch zugriff) wo es funktioniert. Die Frage war ja eben, ob es noch ANDERE Dateien gibt die ich prüfen muss.
ports und alles laufen das wurde nicht von mir gemacht... ICH HABE JA EIN EINEN SERVER WO ES LÄUFT. Von dem versuch ich ja zu spicken, nur reicht anscheinend der proxymatch in der http.conf nicht alleine aus.... Es muss also noch iwo eine Datei geben die ich ändern muss


----------

